# FEAR OF DARKNESS/ Starring Penelope Mitchell, Christopher Sommers & Maeve Dermody/ Available on DVD on March 1st



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

AVAILABLE ON DVD ON MARCH 1, 2016

Los Angeles, CA (February 18, 2016) — Alchemy is thrilled to announce the home entertainment release of chilling horror film, THE FEAR OF DARKNESS, starring Penelope Mitchell (Zipper, TV’s “The Vampire Diaries”), Christopher Sommers (Predestination, The Water Diviner), Maeve Dermody (Black Water, Pawno) and Aaron Pederson (Mystery Road, TV’s City Homicide) and directed by Christopher Fitchett (Blood Money, Melanie and Me). Written by Christopher Fitchett and produced by Mark Overett, THE FEAR OF DARKNESS will be available on DVD on March 1, 2016.

A brilliant young psychiatrist is forced to confront the dark creature that dwells deep within her own unconscious when she investigates the supernatural disappearance of a university student. Starring Maeve Dermody, Aaron Pedersen and Penelope Mitchell.


ABOUT ALCHEMY
Alchemy is the largest independent distributor of film and television content across all platforms and windows in North America. Led by Co-Presidents Scott Guthrie and Kelly Summers, Alchemy develops tailored distribution strategies, from theatrical release to DVD, digital, VOD, and television. The company has distributed the work of some of the world’s finest filmmakers including Gregg Araki,James Cameron, Lee Daniels,Werner Herzog, John Hillcoat,Richard Linklater, Oren Moverman, Gaspar Noe and John Turturro. Past successes include WELCOME TO ME, FADING GIGOLO, WHAT MAISIE KNEW, RAMPART, BERNIE and MEET THE PATELS. Upcoming releases include Rob Zombie’s 31, Nanni Moretti’s MIA MADRE,Yorgos Lanthimos’ THE LOBSTER and Ben Wheatley’s FREE FIRE.

Alchemy boasts the independent content industry’s preeminent end-to-end supply chain solution for physical and digital distribution. The company is the industry’s largest physical distributor outside of the major studios and Lionsgate, representing the majority of non-studio content at Walmart, Target, Best Buy and Sam’s Club and is the leading independent supplier to digital platforms including iTunes, Netflix and VOD.

Alchemy owns a catalog of more than 1,000 film titles and has deals for the ongoing distribution of film titles and programming for clients including DreamWorks Animation, Magnolia, Microsoft, MPI Media, Music Box Films, nCircle, Phase 4 Films, PBS Distribution, Team Marketing, Well Go USA and Vertical, among many others.





THE FEAR OF DARKNESS DVD
Street Date: 3/1/16
Catalog #: A-16509
UPC: 687797165091
Run Time: 91 Minutes
Rating: NR
SRP: $14.99
Format: 1:85​


----------

